# Petco Pals Rewards?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello! When I head back to school next month I'm going to have Petco nearby for the first time, and I heard they have the pals reward program. I was wondering if this is like petsmart's pet perks like you get the sales price with the card?... or how it works. It says you earn 5% on all purchases. But do you just like print off coupons to use the money? It's not like a credit card right? I was just wondering if someone could clear this up for me! Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Make sure whenever you make a purchase to use your pals card. At the bottom of the receipt it will tell you how close you are to earning your pals rewards.. Once you spend $100, you will get a $5 off any purchase coupon... If you go to petco's website and log in to view your account, theres an option to print your rewards once youve earned them.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

pals card is great, it is not a credit card, just a frequent shopper card, and yes sale price and if you are like me i spend way too much money there since we have so many pets and we buy our dog food so i get at least one $5 coupon each month.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the card on my keys and I do get some good discounts when they have a sale going. But I think they should do the coupons electronically or put them on the bottom of the receipt like CVS, because I never end up using them - I don't own a printer and don't really have a use for one. I could go to the library to print them, but who has the time for that?!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay! I'm excited to get one now, thanks for the help. Or maybe I shouldn't get one so I don't spend so much... haha!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Yay! I'm excited to get one now, thanks for the help. Or maybe I shouldn't get one so I don't spend so much... haha!


Haha! It comes in handy though, especially if you have dogs and/or cat's. My dog & cat food together is $90 so thats almost another coupon. LOL


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Haha! It comes in handy though, especially if you have dogs and/or cat's. My dog & cat food together is $90 so thats almost another coupon. LOL


My dog eats 5 cups of food a day and weighs 58 pounds!!!! he has a metabolism issue and always loses weight so we feed him the ammount for a 100 pound dog.. so between our cat and dog the food its 150 every 2 or 3 months... but we buy it online so it doesnt help our pals card :/


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I also suggest signing up for all their facebooks and e-mails cuz they will send you surveys and special offers 

PetCo and PetCo Unleashed


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> My dog eats 5 cups of food a day and weighs 58 pounds!!!! he has a metabolism issue and always loses weight so we feed him the ammount for a 100 pound dog.. so between our cat and dog the food its 150 every 2 or 3 months... but we buy it online so it doesnt help our pals card :/


Have you tried blue buffalo wilderness? Its grain free and super high protien which can really help with dogs with metabolism issues! My dog has a super fast metabolism and gastrointestinal issues, and that food helped him gain weight and made him poop normally!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

The main problem with those cards is that they expire quickly, within like a month of issue. So Ill go there and buy frozen betta food and petkeepers, get a coupon, and if I don't need anything for another month they just expire.

Happened to me a few times. I'm a bit peeved about that.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> My dog eats 5 cups of food a day and weighs 58 pounds!!!! he has a metabolism issue and always loses weight so we feed him the ammount for a 100 pound dog.. so between our cat and dog the food its 150 every 2 or 3 months... but we buy it online so it doesnt help our pals card :/


Holy cow. I agree blue wilderness is one of the best & most healthy foods out there! I feed it to one of my dogs who has grain allergies... He has so much more energy when we go on walks (more like runs!).. His coat is shinier, he eats less because it's so nutrient dense. He's a 75 pounder, eats about 3 cups per day, he's not skinny but not fat. So it ends up saving $.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

inareverie85 said:


> The main problem with those cards is that they expire quickly, within like a month of issue. So Ill go there and buy frozen betta food and petkeepers, get a coupon, and if I don't need anything for another month they just expire.
> 
> Happened to me a few times. I'm a bit peeved about that.


That is annoying.

Maybe you could team up with another Petco shopper you might know and trade off.


----------

